# any one running nitrogen in tires?



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

my go to guy for tires, ( i usually see him twice a year on my work vehicle for new rubber), talked me into trying Nitrogen in my tires a few years back. I was sold and it wasn't very expensive. If he's in a good mood most times he will throw it in with a purchase of new tires. Nitrogen doesn't fluctuate as much with differences in air temps, and in my mind the ride is better, and the tires last longer, that is probably due to not driving on low tire pressures. It's $28 if he makes you pay and if they fix a flat tire the refill is free, along with very rare top offs while in the shop for tire rotations. One truck that we looked at purchasing had a add on for $89 for nitrogen and that turned me off on trying to purchase the truck because i felt like they were pulling a fast one knowing how cheap our local guy was. If you have't tried it, you might look into it. well i guess i don't know how to use the search feature, because i didn't turn anything up before posting this. Sorry everyone. old news


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Total waste of money unless you can get it for free. I tried it and didn't see any difference. The tires even lost pressure just like when using regular compressed air.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I've been running nitrogen since I was riding my bicycle as a kid. Now they want to charge for it. That's funny. Nitrogen 78 is as free as the air you breathe. I'm sure you can figure that out. You will never get 100% nitrogen in your tires. It's a money making scam.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> Total waste of money unless you can get it for free. I tried it and didn't see any difference. The tires even lost pressure just like when using regular compressed air.


Yup...air is mostly nitrogen anyway. 

I think the best bet is just making sure the air you use is free of moisture, then it won't change nearly as much, as the moisture plays a big role in that. I've considered getting a dryer for my air compressor to do just that.


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

My 2015 has the little green caps, so I guess I have it.....Other than that, don't care.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My 14 Hyundai Accent came with the green caps. 

Like BlueTopaz said. They don't hold pressure. You'll constantly need a top off. And I don't know where you'll find nitrogen around here to keep topping off.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> My 14 Hyundai Accent came with the green caps.
> 
> Like BlueTopaz said. They don't hold pressure. You'll constantly need a top off. And I don't know where you'll find nitrogen around here to keep topping off.


It's all around you. Just breath deep.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Three advantages to "nitrogen" (actually, what's leftover after you run air through an oxygen concentrator), all of them hard to notice in real life:

It leaks down 2/3 as fast as air (yippie, I have to top them off every 3 months instead of every 2 months).
Less humidity means slightly less pressure variance with temperature. 
Less oxygen and less humidity means less corrosion of the rim, but you rarely see any of that in the area between the beads anyway. 

It was a fad that tire stores were sold on a decade ago, (give us a few thousand for a special air compressor and charge your customers an extra $10 per tire). I always figured those stores ran 'nitro' to all the tire changers and everybody got 'nitro', while the ones who paid extra got the air purged out and green valve caps. 

AFAIK, Costco still does it for free, but they're the only place I know of local to me. I bought a used car last year with green valve caps and a Costco tire rotation label on the windshield.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

I have it in my winter tires. It was part of the winterization package from my local dealer. The pressure does fluctuate less with temperature, which is useful since my winter tires can see temperature variations ranging from -40° to 40° F. The down side was last month when I noticed I was low on pressure on a Friday evening, I had to wait until Monday morning to get them topped off, which also means the pressure they are being topped off at is not a true cold/dark pressure.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Nope, no "pure nitrogen" fills for me. It takes longer from the compressors, it usually costs money. Tires wear out and oxidize from the outside far faster than they do from inside.

I hear about the racecar thing often...it's a big thing on racetracks for two big reasons, there's no air compressors allowed on many hot pit lanes, so compressed nitrogen is used to run the air jacks, impact guns and such. It's used because it's abundant and nonreactive. (An exploding N2 tank won't contribute to a conflagration in pit lane)


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Costco uses it. Or you can pay a Chevy dealer for it since they don't make enough money on C7s anyway. No,I didn't pay it.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

karmatourer said:


> Costco uses it. Or you can pay a Chevy dealer for it since they don't make enough money on C7s anyway. No,I didn't pay it.


Holy Upcharge, Batman. 
$300 for security lug nuts and $200 to inflate the tires?


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Holy Upcharge, Batman.
> $300 for security lug nuts and $200 to inflate the tires?


The sucker sticker was the 1st item I declined when we sat down for serious negotiations.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

karmatourer said:


> The sucker sticker was the 1st item I declined when we sat down for serious negotiations.


I tried to buy the last Arrival Blue Sunfire SV in the state of Michigan, but the deal fell through when they told me they'd taken it to an accessorizing shop and had an aftermarket cruise control put in. They wanted what they claimed they paid the accessorizer, $250-300. I wanted them to take it out and sell me the GM cruise kit at cost, or for $50 off I'd take it out and give it back to them. Who puts a mickey mouse cruise kit in a brand new car when GM sells the factory parts for $275 retail, probably under $200 wholesale?

12 years later my 2017 Cruze RS was to be the replacement for the Sunfire I never bought. Then I found the red 2016, fixed it up to sell for money to help pay for the 2017, now I've given up on selling the dirty title 2016 and I'll sell the clean title 2017 in the Spring. I'll auction it on eBay if I have to, I can't drive two Cruzes at once and my niece moved out and got married last year.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Taxman said:


> I tried to buy the last Arrival Blue Sunfire SV in the state of Michigan, but the deal fell through when they told me they'd taken it to an accessorizing shop and had an aftermarket cruise control put in. They wanted what they claimed they paid the accessorizer, $250-300. I wanted them to take it out and sell me the GM cruise kit at cost, or for $50 off I'd take it out and give it back to them. Who puts a mickey mouse cruise kit in a brand new car when GM sells the factory parts for $275 retail, probably under $200 wholesale?
> 
> 12 years later my 2017 Cruze RS was to be the replacement for the Sunfire I never bought. Then I found the red 2016, fixed it up to sell for money to help pay for the 2017, now I've given up on selling the dirty title 2016 and I'll sell the clean title 2017 in the Spring. I'll auction it on eBay if I have to, I can't drive two Cruzes at once and my niece moved out and got married last year.


Idiots. That's a 1st for me-adding aftermarket crap like that.


----------



## bwiszczur (Oct 6, 2018)

Over a period of three years when our Nitrogen tires were low, it was very INCONVENIENT getting to a dealer or tire store to get Nitrogen in the tires. Finally gave it up and used the FREE Air my small compressor would use to fill my tires. Now I keep them filled to the 35 PSI recommended.
Also, never saw a difference in the ride between Free Air and Nitrogen Air.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

bwiszczur said:


> Over a period of three years when our Nitrogen tires were low, it was very INCONVENIENT getting to a dealer or tire store to get Nitrogen in the tires. Finally gave it up and used the FREE Air my small compressor would use to fill my tires. Now I keep them filled to the 35 PSI recommended.
> Also, never saw a difference in the ride between Free Air and Nitrogen Air.


N2 is ~3.25% lighter than air, resulting in a corresponding reduction in unsprung mass! An amazing benefit to ride quality and tire/damper wear.






















LMFAO...Cuz that 3.3gram reduction is totally worth it. 



Anyone who says N2 rides different and they can feel it, is full of sh¡t, and is just administering an acquisition apologia. Most people can't tell when a tire is 10psi low based on the change in driving Dynamics of the vehicle, but they can elaborate on the differences in ride based on gas fill composition? GTFO


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> N2 is ~3.25% lighter than air, resulting in a corresponding reduction in unsprung mass! An amazing benefit to ride quality and tire/damper wear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that explains why they use 100% nitrogen in commercial aircraft. And I always thought the wings created the lift to get it off the ground. It was the Nitrogen the entire time. Wow!


----------



## Camaroman (Jun 18, 2013)

We have a dealer here (Western NY) who does nitrogen in all tire sales at no charge. I don't know how they can charge that much for it. As a couple of others have stated here, air is mostly Nitrogen anyway. I run it in my Truck and see no problems, tires seem to be lasting longer than the ones I had without it.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

6speedTi said:


> Now that explains why they use 100% nitrogen in commercial aircraft. And I always thought the wings created the lift to get it off the ground. It was the Nitrogen the entire time. Wow!


We use it because a) the altitude makes it so cold with air it changes pressure too much and can be over/under inflated and b) if the tire/brakes were to get too hot and blow the nitrogen would “help” put the fire out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

I don't even put nitrogen in my race car


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

froyofanatic said:


> I don't even put nitrogen in my race car


What do you inflate your tires with?


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> What do you inflate your tires with?


Just air (yes I know air is 78% nitrogen)


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

froyofanatic said:


> Just air (yes I know air is 78% nitrogen)


Just checking.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> Just checking.


----------



## X11 Fan (Sep 17, 2019)

karmatourer said:


> Costco uses it. Or you can pay a Chevy dealer for it since they don't make enough money on C7s anyway. No,I didn't pay it.





karmatourer said:


> Costco uses it. Or you can pay a Chevy dealer for it since they don't make enough money on C7s anyway. No,I didn't pay it.


$199 for nitrogen? Thats a deal! When I purchased my 2019 Cruze, they tried to charge me $695! I replaced the green caps with black caps.


----------

